# Coolest board.



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey i know most people prefer performance over looks,
but which boards do you think have the best designs?
doesnt matter which brand, model or size.
i personally like the 08 Burton Custom 56,
the 2008 Burton White collection 52,
08 Gnu Riders Choice,
08 ride concept.
and my favorite the 07 Burton Un..Inc 56


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was just in my local shop yesterday and this years neversummers are siiiiiiick looking...


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i saw those too. really nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

08 Burton Custom X
08 Lamar Mission

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

2006?(I forget exactly) Nitro Magnum because it's got guns on it, haha


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I fucking hate them with a passion but I've always liked the graphics on LTD/Lamar boards. Guess they had to spend some money on something....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

My new Neversummer Heritage 162cm is just plain sick looking, its also a tight board so its a great combo.

The 08 ride vistas were pretty cool looking.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ahahahaha i bet you speak for ALOT of people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

always like the Ride Kink boards...

they had the denim one, then the just clear coated one... every year they have sick designs


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure about best board but the best graphic, after this year's Burton Twin, is the 03 Rossignol Andrew Crawford. The graphic on the top sheet and base is a full length "Eddie" from Iron Maiden. The top sheet has Eddie holding a bloody battle axe and the base has Eddie throwing up the horns. I've been looking for this board on Ebay for a while just to mount it in my office.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Bought a 2008 Burton Twin over the summer, I think it's fucking awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah seriously. i saw a green one on ebay that looked pretty cool too, and its
supposed to be one of a kind(only the top sheet) but i like the original blue one.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BT-S DH said:


> always like the Ride Kink boards...
> 
> they had the denim one, then the just clear coated one... every year they have sick designs


The graphics on the kink board are sick. There are a lot of little pictures on them you can't see in pictures. Cool shit.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

C,mon you gotta laugh at the graphic on the Romes Artifact this year.The top sheet is like this street hustler selling gold ropes and other stuff it changes for each size, It's like "Hey kids...Real gold and ice Take your pick $200.00" and the base says Hustlin'.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I love the Ride Society, looks normal on the ground but once you take off you blind everyone :laugh:

I think this years Rome Agent is sick too.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i always had a soft spot for Michi Albin's signature Burton 161;
with cartoon ghosts on it, some of them illuminous!

failing that, the _Sims skulls _boards always had a certain appearance that appealed


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm really liking eero ettala's 08 nitro model with the coloured woodgrain on the top with an disected animal and animal print on the bottom, its really different to everything else out there. what do you guys think of it?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think my favorite from all-time is that Sims board from back in the day with skateboard trucks and wheels on the base and topsheet designed to look like grip tape. Also the Prior decks with the "Pillow Lines" topsheet is crazy and the Lib Skunk Ape for this year is crazy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

'08 Gnu Riders Choice (picking mine up very soon!)


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I think my favorite from all-time is that Sims board from back in the day with skateboard trucks and wheels on the base and topsheet designed to look like grip tape. Also the Prior decks with the "Pillow Lines" topsheet is crazy and the Lib Skunk Ape for this year is crazy.


Yeah I agree with the SIMS Noah Salasnek.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Yeah I agree with the SIMS Noah Salasnek.


Yeah that's the one I'm talking about!!! I couldn't remember the model of it. Now I'm gonna have to go on a mission and find one in the states so I can mount it on my wall!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

any lib board with jamie lynn or mike parillo art work on it. i want them all as art pieces.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I like the new Rome Artifacts...HUSTLIN'!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

yso said:


> any lib board with jamie lynn or mike parillo art work on it. i want them all as art pieces.


to each his own I guess. I don't mind the look on the Dark Series and I'll take the Travis Rice or TRS MTX BT w/ any graphics, but outside of the dark series, I think the grafx on most libtech boards are pretty bleh.

personally, I like the sci-fi manga nerdy dungeons and dragons tech on the Never Summer boards and actually there's quite a few K2 & Rossignol mega company boards that have caught my eye.

a few of the capita boards and most of the compatriot boards look pretty cool too. and can't forget a good showing from illuminati snowboards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

i should stress the jamie lynn and mike parillo part. there is nothing in this years line with parillo art and i really like tattoo art so that's where the jamie lynn stuff comes in.

EDIT: google tells me that mike is doing artwork for armada skis now.

ARMADA SKIS | Mike Parillo


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

i like the k2 www it looks so sweet the k2 believer it has a story of each of the riders on the top sheet the burton clash isnt bad


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For me would be 2007 Danny Kass Vertigo...In Pink or Green whats sick about it is when someone else rides it and you stare at the swirls they actually look like there moving.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yso said:


> any lib board with jamie lynn or mike parillo art work on it. i want them all as art pieces.


agreed. i have the lynn phoenix, but the tattoo graffics that came out the following couple years were siiiick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

i think the 07 option kevin sansalone is a cool board. creepy clownz and colour changing bases great combo


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I've mentioned this board earlier in this thread but I've found a picture of it. I believes it is the Rossignol Andrew Crawford from 2003. If i can ever find one I'm going to buy it to even just put on the wall.

View attachment 190


Sweet.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I totally remember that board! Sick


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Something about the 07 Atomic Hatchet gets me(I think its the skull guitar).


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> Yeah that's the one I'm talking about!!! I couldn't remember the model of it. Now I'm gonna have to go on a mission and find one in the states so I can mount it on my wall!


SIMS Noah Salasnek 152cm Snowboard w SIMS Bindings - eBay (item 230224259349 end time Feb-23-08 11:23:57 PST)

Check this out.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Another vote for this years Burton Twin. Looks freakin incredible in person, the ball point pen artwork is crazy.

Atomic Axum

Jeremy Jones

Burton Uninc, unfortunately I'm not good enough to rock a board with a cute animal on it.

k2 WWW

Rome Mod

(All from this year)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Monument has some pretty sick boards, plus I gotta rep the local guys.

2007-2008 Monument Snowboards


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i love teh burton's custom x (2007 model)

its clean and classy....plus i love that shiney X in the middle of the board...

(hence i bought it)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

This year's Jeremy Jones and Rome Anthem are sick...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hey ho! finally found this little blightah....

i saw this plank at a trade show in around 2002. it was almost half price and i was super tempted to buy it, but did not. i regret ever since!

the base sheet had the same quirky design, but with about 5 or 6 ghosts, some of which it is alleged, glowed in the dark!

the michi albin burton model -


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i always liked my capita jason brown star wars board.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

this is gonna sound real immature of me, but i really liked the world industries flameboy and the other dude (iceboy?) characters.

i also really liked the design on the burton kid robot, but i aint about to drop 600 for a board

i ride an 08 burton shaun white but i dont really think it looks all that great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

i am a big fan of the 2007 arnie 5000 !!!!!! gotta love the grill


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

(1) Any of this years Never Summer decks.

(2) 08 Burton Twin (looks unrealin person. Pics do NOT do those graphics justice)

(3) The *origonal* Burton Air (can't find a pic of it)


And props to Rome for the sheer irony of the Artifact graphics. That board is hideous, anything but the "bling" the graphics of the board (sarcastically) reprsent. Moreover, most of the park-rats who ride that seem to think they are all gangsta. It never ceases to make me smile.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

This ranks at the top...


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I still like the raised relief topsheet and graphics on my Oxygen Proton, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

sedition said:


> (2) 08 Burton Twin (looks unrealin person. Pics do NOT do those graphics justice)


I'm not really a skull and bones kinda guy, but my local shop had one and it was gnarley.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

The 08' NS Legacy looks kickass... 
Legacy \\\\ NS Factory Built Denver, CO


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

st.stark said:


> The 08' NS Legacy looks kickass...
> Legacy \\\\ NS Factory Built Denver, CO


The legacy is another deck that pics don't do justice to. My best friend just got one. It's sick. 

The System is pretty nice, too:


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

On the subject of deck graphics, when are 08/09 graphics usually advertised (i.e., made known)?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

DuncanShea said:


> On the subject of deck graphics, when are 08/09 graphics usually advertised (i.e., made known)?


Google "SIA Trade Show" and you'll be able to see a lot of what is coming out for next season. Most of the pros are already riding next years boards but they probably won't actually advertise the new looks until the buyers guides come out in late summer to early fall.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

The better I get and the more beat up my board gets, the cooler I think it looks. To get home from running tree runs and hitting a few drops and the edges are nicked up the bottom scratched up...that is what it is all about. If your board stays pretty, you are not riding


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

BRsnow said:


> The better I get and the more beat up my board gets, the cooler I think it looks. To get home from running tree runs and hitting a few drops and the edges are nicked up the bottom scratched up...that is what it is all about. If your board stays pretty, you are not riding


Well said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

its gotta be last years jamie lynn phoenix boards


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Google "SIA Trade Show" and you'll be able to see a lot of what is coming out for next season. Most of the pros are already riding next years boards but they probably won't actually advertise the new looks until the buyers guides come out in late summer to early fall.


Thanks for the tip. This link has some great pics of Lib-tech (incl three diff skate banannas), Solid, Burton (whoah, check out the Love boards), Salomon, Forecast, Arbor (!!!Wasteland!!!), Nitro, Flow, Drake, Tyrant, and Palmer (vast improvements).

SUPERPOST™: SIA Vegas Day 3 | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE

The Ride Contraband bindings are unlike anything I have ever seen...
SUPERPOST™: SIA Vegas Day 1 | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE (1/4 down)


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

DuncanShea said:


> Thanks for the tip. This link has some great pics of Lib-tech (incl three diff skate banannas), Solid, Burton (whoah, check out the Love boards), Salomon, Forecast, Arbor (!!!Wasteland!!!), Nitro, Flow, Drake, Tyrant, and Palmer (vast improvements).
> 
> SUPERPOST™: SIA Vegas Day 3 | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE
> 
> ...



I was looking at that too and the new Love boards are WICKED! I wanna buy all four and hang'em up on my walls!
And the new Customs look SIIIIICK.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

DuncanShea said:


> The Ride Contraband bindings are unlike anything I have ever seen...
> SUPERPOST™: SIA Vegas Day 1 | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE (1/4 down)



Indeed. 

The "dollar jacket" is the dumbest/ugliest thing I've ever seen. And the "Don't Do It" pic (Rome) rocks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Might sound a little gay, but Id love to have a Burton Uninc w/ the seal on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Has 686 stopped making the smarty line? cause if they're making the dollar jacket instead of that I'll probably drop them. I have some 686 smarty pants and they're awesome. I just couldn't afford the jacket, but now have the dough.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

TNT said:


> Has 686 stopped making the smarty line? cause if they're making the dollar jacket instead of that I'll probably drop them. I have some 686 smarty pants and they're awesome. I just couldn't afford the jacket, but now have the dough.


The dollar jacket is just a limited edition item. The Smarty Line is what 686 is known for so I can't see them dropping it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> The dollar jacket is just a limited edition item.


For those who have seen Zoolander, the dollar jacket has "Mugatu" written all over, IMHO. That jacket would go great with the Artifact graphics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

landonk5 said:


> hey i know most people prefer performance over looks,
> but which boards do you think have the best designs?
> doesnt matter which brand, model or size.
> i personally like the 08 Burton Custom 56,
> ...


Snowboards are like chicks, you've got to ride a bunch to know what you want, and yeah...performance over looks any day. I'm currently on a 168 Burton Supermodel and I love it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

solontheduc said:


> Snowboards are like chicks, you've got to ride a bunch to know what you want.


Ok. I think I found a new sig file quote.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

The Coolest board would be my 2006 Burton Ducati 162 Limited Edition. Every brand does have some boards with nice graphics but it's the basic looks with the carbon fibre see through and the fuelcap in the centre that makes the Burton Ducati Special.










This board in combination with the 2002 Burton CFX Bindings with the genuine Italian leather straps and the carbon fibre highback with woodlook print makes this combination realy the coolest ever !










Another board that's pretty cool too is the 2001 Burton Rippey wiht the skydiver as a base graphic, this happens to be my second board 

-------------------
edit: Hey where is my signature? that's an even nicer pic of the Ducati, this one looks kinda orange instead of Ducati red. This shiny part at the bottom left is the carbon see through, so you know.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

SnowSpyke said:


> The Coolest board would be my 2006 Burton Ducati 162 Limited Edition. Every brand does have some boards with nice graphics but it's the basic looks with the carbon fibre see through and the fuelcap in the centre that makes the Burton Ducati Special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just saw that board this past saturday. how much did it cost? it looks even better than that pic in person


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> i just saw that board this past saturday. how much did it cost? it looks even better than that pic in person


Tell me about it! to be honest I didn't even know that this model existed, I just walked into a shop in Banff at the end of the season and there it was. I had to have it since I've got the black and red CFX bindings 'A Perfect Match'. Back at home I looked it up and I didn't know it was that special and that 'expensive'. It was back in 2006 so I don't know what I payed for it I think I even had to borrow money, must have been around $500.

This is a better picture, and should be the one I've got as my signature (well, rotated and a bit smaller) but it keeps on disappering. If somebody even steels the picture what will happen to the real board. 










So guys please give me back my signature picture (ah there it is, now who had it  ) and don't even think about steeling this board


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SnowSpyke said:


> that's an even nicer pic of the Ducati


Damn. I'm a pretty hardcore biker, and I havn't seen that deck before. Sweet. Although, I am suprised Ducati would compromise their name by putting their logo on a *Burton*. :cheeky4: But then again, I suppose the company that makes way over-priced bikes would also go with the company that makes way over-priced snowboards*. 

*Note, I disproved this myth in a previous post, and I'm just Burton bashing for no other reason than humor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

'Overpriced' or not this deck was worth every penny !

btw you call yourself a hardcore biker? shame on you !


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon radient...my vote goes for this, I'd so buy it if it wasn't a woman's board.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SnowSpyke said:


> btw you call yourself a hardcore biker? shame on you !



moi, and the most recent bike:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the penguin one. It makes me laugh whenever I see it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> moi, and the most recent bike:


Ha, that could be anyone sitting on that bike, no for real nice ride , btw did you know Yamaha made ski's as well, I bet you didn't know that either .

@Josh, I remember those Burton's they're realy funny :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

2 or 3 years ago, the ride dh(?) topsheet smelled like chocolate, on purpose. i wanted the board just for that reason.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Arbor ALT.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

*R1's*

Hey Sedition the 02 and 03's rock. You need to replace your brake lines and install a 190-55 on the rear though. The sprockets from the 04's and up have two extra teeth and are steel. Like this one!


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Found this pic on ebay... One of my friends rides this board...









Here's a pic of the jewel in the middle... The boards a little more beat up now haha...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SnowSpyke said:


> Ha, that could be anyone sitting on that bike...


The "class war" and "Slayer" stickers are strongs indicators


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ttchad said:


> The sprockets from the 04's and up have two extra teeth and are steel. Like this one!


Well, the 04 and up has also have undertail exhuasts, but it does not follow that I therefor also need to put an undertail on the 03.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> moi, and the most recent bike:


lol Riding jacket and helmet but no boots or gloves. lawl.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperSportChevy said:


> lol Riding jacket and helmet but no boots or gloves. lawl.


I'm not THAT much of a squid. The gloves were with me, just not on during the pic. Boots, those were at home, along with leather track pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> I'm not THAT much of a squid. The gloves were with me, just not on during the pic. Boots, those were at home, along with leather track pants.


Haha yeah, I figured that you'd at least have gloves/boots/pants, its just funny seeing people that only wear jackets/helmets. People down here in KS like to ride in bball shorts, wife beaters and flip flops in the summer :thumbsdown:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperSportChevy said:


> People down here in KS like to ride in bball shorts, wife beaters and flip flops in the summer :thumbsdown:


MA has helmet laws. But we have the same (shorts/wife-beaters, flip-flops) here, too. In NH / RI there are no helmet laws. There, which is even more absurd, is seeing people rock their cool biker jackets, in shorts, flip-flops, and no helmet/gloves. Of course, they also have lots-o-chrome, underlighting, anc chicken-strips a mile wide.


----------

